# Started with a chainsaw in 2012...



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

and finished it this week.
In 2012, I had to cut down a larch. I had an idea of a sculpture and cut away a lot of the excess, but even then the stump was quite heavy and it was not easy to bring it home. When all cutting was done, I treated the wood with a gas torch and finished it with two coats of linseed oil.

Working on sculptures from time to time is only kind of a therapy for me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work. It still looks heavy. Is that considered art nouveau?


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Uwe, Wow, That must have taken a while to carve...It looks to be very tall. How long did it take to complete? Beautiful work, by the way


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot to both of you for your kind words!

@Cherryville Chuck: I don't know, what it should be called, because I am no artist and don't know much about art. It was simply an idea which I wanted to realize.
@gmercer_48083: The real working time wasn't that long, because I started with a chainsaw for rough-cutting and an electric drill. But of course I also used chisels for making the slots and rasps too. It took so long because I developed several ideas for the implementation and rejected again. In between were always some long pauses.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well done. I wish I had your artistic talent. I have 3 acres of trees behind the house and a chainsaw but no artistic ability


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

brille said:


> Thanks a lot to both of you for your kind words!
> 
> @Cherryville Chuck: I don't know, what it should be called, because I am no artist and don't know much about art. It was simply an idea which I wanted to realize.
> @gmercer_48083: The real working time wasn't that long, because I started with a chainsaw for rough-cutting and an electric drill. But of course I also used chisels for making the slots and rasps too. It took so long because I developed several ideas for the implementation and rejected again. In between were always some long pauses.


Yes you are an artist, Uwe, you had the vision to see something special where others only saw a log. I'll suggest a name for it: I would call it "Life" because it reminds me of the DNA double-helix.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An impressive piece. I've always marveled at those who can look at a log or a chunk of rock and develop a masterpiece. 

keep up the posts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with the above comments, Uwe.

I see a whale....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Uwe.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old55 said:


> Uwe.


University of the West of England ???....

says no such...
Australian slang dictionary


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Uwe is shown as brille's first name.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old55 said:


> Uwe is shown as brille's first name.


Duh....
thanks....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Duh....
> thanks....


No worries Stick.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot to all for your flattering words!
@Gaffboat: Bingo! That's exactly my main idea behind it. 
@jw2170: That's what my brother in Sweden said. 
I am happy, that someone got my idea, but of course, everyone may see, what he/she wants to see. That's ok!


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> Yes you are an artist, Uwe, you had the vision to see something special where others only saw a log. I'll suggest a name for it:* I would call it "Life" because it reminds me of the DNA double-helix.*





brille said:


> Thanks a lot to all for your flattering words!
> @Gaffboat:* Bingo! That's exactly my main idea behind it. *
> @jw2170: That's what my brother in Sweden said.
> I am happy, that someone got my idea, but of course, everyone may see, what he/she wants to see. That's ok!


Thats exactly what I thougt: DNA :wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Reminds me of an up-spiral router bit. I would take one heck of a router to use it tho. Great job.
Herb


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Joseph and Herb!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow Uwe. I agree with Jon. The ability to use imagination to see what's hidden inside an object and to bring it out is awe inspiring to me. That is art.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you very much, Barry!


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

WOW! This is truly amazing.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Cricket!


----------



## Capecarver (Dec 26, 2010)

Nicely done.
Will this be displayed indoors, or out?


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you very much, Steve!
Where to display, that's a good question. I could not find the right place until now, but I think it will stay in our garden.

I saw the rooster on your blog. That is a beautiful carving and I like the way you painted it very much! Wonderful work!


----------

